# I just destroyed 150 plants



## sunahura (Jul 29, 2009)

I had 150 plants from 1 foot to 7 feet high. However the bitch ass coast guard is doing that "operation hemp" shit. They swarming Michigan like we drug lords. I had two choppers circle by, too close for comfort. I could see the muthafucka in the cock pit. This is a recession, and they in the middle of the city. Whats up with that. They just made my resolve stronger than ever, now I'm plotting on a grow twice the size. until then I'm underground.

here are some pics from late June 2009. I only show a few


----------



## ANDEEZY (Jul 29, 2009)

damn that's a shame...what you do to the plants?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

fuckem take ur operation indoors and ur in a med state get a card. next time make a green house or some or atleast use some kind of tarp that lets light in


----------



## sunahura (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fuckem take ur operation indoors and ur in a med state get a card. next time make a green house or some or atleast use some kind of tarp that lets light in


Definitly will Do. I'm warp inside, but better warped free than in jail. 

I just trashed them, I'll get them off the property in a minute. this shit just happen an hour ago.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

damn i would have waited untill the last minute but better safe then sorry


----------



## sunahura (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn i would have waited untill the last minute but better safe then sorry


I thought about it, I was cool when I seen the coast guard fly pass the first time, but when they turned and flew by even lower, I said fuck it. 10 to 20 G's down the toilet, this is going to be a fucked up winter for me. I had major plans for that harvest.
Then I researched operation hemp
(They killing us), and I feel a little better but not that much, because any chance that you can finish that grow is a chance you take. You know how we do, 
"GET THE F ***ING HARVEST"


----------



## pot scott (Jul 29, 2009)

i kno wat u mean, i had a an air pig straight see me walkin out the woods carryin all my water bottles for watering, didn't think too much of it until like a week later i saw the chopper circling over the woods, so i had to lay low for like 2 months, i had to ride around the perimeter of the area checkin out all the parked cars and shit b4 i could even go back after 2 months, but its straight now, they didn't spot any....knock on wood.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

sunahura said:


> I thought about it, I was cool when I seen the coast guard fly pass the first time, but when they turned and flew by even lower, I said fuck it. 10 to 20 G's down the toilet, this is going to be a fucked up winter for me. I had major plans for that harvest.
> Then I researched operation hemp
> (They killing us), and I feel a little better but not that much, because any chance that you can finish that grow is a chance you take. You know how we do,
> "GET THE F ***ING HARVEST"


 
150 plants harvested of dank is worth more then 10-20gz yeah that sucks. go guerilla style next year


----------



## sunahura (Jul 29, 2009)

pot scott said:


> i kno wat u mean, i had a an air pig straight see me walkin out the woods carryin all my water bottles for watering, didn't think too much of it until like a week later i saw the chopper circling over the woods, so i had to lay low for like 2 months, i had to ride around the perimeter of the area checkin out all the parked cars and shit b4 i could even go back after 2 months, but its straight now, they didn't spot any....knock on wood.


Sum good news. My problem was I'm sleeping with the grow at home. DEA don't knock.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

sunahura said:


> Sum good news. My problem was I'm sleeping with the grow at home. DEA don't knock.


 
yeah you shouldnt shit were u sleep man.


----------



## sunahura (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah you shouldnt shit were u sleep man.


damn i'm [email protected]#!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

i concur!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2009)

If you were seeing a Coast Guard Helo you just trashed your grow for nothing. The Coast Guard does not do that sort of thing with out a direct request from the DEA, and that almost never happens. Also news reports also do not mention the USCG. "Started in 1983, this drug enforcement effort is grant funded by the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) Operation HEMP utilizes cooperation between state, county, and local law enforcement agencies."

And you flushed 150 plants up to 7' down a toilet? A Toilet?? Seriously? How long did that take?
I think your paranoia just screwed you.

http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,7-123-1593_41992_41999---,00.html

http://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw/index.ssf/2008/09/operation_hemp_takes_861_marij.html


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you were seeing a Coast Guard Helo you just trashed your grow for nothing. The Coast Guard does not do that sort of thing with out a direct request from the DEA, and that almost never happens. Also news reports also do not mention the USCG. "Started in 1983, this drug enforcement effort is grant funded by the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) Operation HEMP utilizes cooperation between state, county, and local law enforcement agencies."
> 
> And you flushed 150 plants up to 7' down a toilet? A Toilet?? Seriously? How long did that take?
> I think your paranoia just screwed you.
> ...


 
ummm in the midwest the state pays the coast guard to eradicate cannabiss


----------



## pot scott (Jul 29, 2009)

wat i want to know is why u flushed them all down the toilet, u know how much cannabutter or hash u could've made from 150 plants!!!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

when it comes to ur freedome fuck some plants


----------



## pot scott (Jul 29, 2009)

he had to be inside somewhere to flush down the toilet, so they would've had to get a search warrant to come inside, he coulda made cannabutter or hash b4 they could even get a warrant


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

pot scott said:


> he had to be inside somewhere to flush down the toilet, so they would've had to get a search warrant to come inside, he coulda made cannabutter or hash b4 they could even get a warrant


 
yeah not in michigan. and i think his plants were outdoor


----------



## naturalhi08 (Jul 29, 2009)

sunahura said:


> damn i'm [email protected]#!


lol i was thinking the same thing. but making hash/cannabutter with 150 plants? think there would be plenty of time for the pigs to get a warrant with judge approval over the phone nowadays 

sorry to hear about your crops dude.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 29, 2009)

well then he could've broken em all up, put em in big paper bags and stashed them somewhere else till a later time


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

pot scott said:


> well then he could've broken em all up, put em in big paper bags and stashed them somewhere else till a later time


 '


the feds will rip up your floor and walls were you gonna put them?


----------



## pot scott (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> '
> 
> 
> the feds will rip up your floor and walls were you gonna put them?


outside, far away from the grow site under something that will keep them dry


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

lol do you know what a k9 unit is? if you even need one to smell 150 plants from 1-7 feet tall


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 29, 2009)

how did you have 150 plants at that size on your property this all sounds odd. how did you flush stems stalks etc down the toilet? i know there would be no way to feasibly flush a stem from a seven foot plant down the toilet you would have to put it through a wood chipper even then why? silly thread.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> how did you have 150 plants at that size on your property this all sounds odd. how did you flush stems stalks etc down the toilet? i know there would be no way to feasibly flush a stem from a seven foot plant down the toilet you would have to put it through a wood chipper even then why? silly thread.


 
i agree to a point. its possible with time some good sciccors and alotta flushes


----------



## pot scott (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol do you know what a k9 unit is? if you even need one to smell 150 plants from 1-7 feet tall


precisely why i said FAR AWAY from the grow site, get real, there not gonna walk around with drug dogs like everywhere in the entire place he lives


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 29, 2009)

a seven foot plant has a main stock diameter of 3 to 4 plus inches not to mention the toilet would clog. put simply no one flushed 150 large outdoor plants down the jon that would take many many hours not including running a snake down the drain to clear it out every few flushes just silly lol. probably some kid started this thread.


----------



## sunahura (Jul 30, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> a seven foot plant has a main stock diameter of 3 to 4 plus inches not to mention the toilet would clog. put simply no one flushed 150 large outdoor plants down the jon that would take many many hours not including running a snake down the drain to clear it out every few flushes just silly lol. probably some kid started this thread.


In Detroit we got big houses left from the 50's era, we got big yards also, I was actually modest with my grow. If I wanted to, I could have grown 2000 plants, I have no garage. I gave you a view of the plants from an angle that can't identify my yard.
No plants were flushed they were mulched. I'm a pro, with no felons and been hustlin this shit around the DEA for years. 

When it comes to freedom never slip, research your area, they draggin' growers out they homes slappin 14 years down they throat. 

All is not lost though, I got another house with a inside grow of 60 plants under 2 1000's. But thats not my cash cow. Outside is always my super grow.
I'll get 'em next season.


----------



## sunahura (Jul 30, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> how did you have 150 plants at that size on your property this all sounds odd. how did you flush stems stalks etc down the toilet? i know there would be no way to feasibly flush a stem from a seven foot plant down the toilet you would have to put it through a wood chipper even then why? silly thread.


 

Why would I want to make up a heart brake, I can fit two small ranch houses in my back yard. Are you pro? who would flush plants. You mulch them bitches, this aint cocaine. these were just showing thier pistals. And the heat is on our ass. Research operation hemp and how the DEA is bored, (no more cocaine wars in Detroit) we growers are the new war on drugs.


----------



## sunahura (Jul 30, 2009)

Usaully people who don't believe are people who never achieved.

Anyway, I'm going to go and work on my dreams of that 300 ounce grow.

Do the math, but be real about how many healthy mid size plants you need and boom you can get it. Average plant planted kind'a close, will get you an ounce or two. Don't be fooled by the size, and keep it trimmed down anyway.
Don't trim during fruiting unless it growing pass your fench.

It takes dedication, work, intelligence and home depot. Push yourself, my 150 plant loss is water under the bridge now. I'm plotting, on growing 300 ounces. You can too. 

I joined this site because I thought, I could share my experiences with this thing we all love, not to be judged a liar.
The maryjuani plant is holy to me. And it should never be lied upon and tainted upon.


----------



## seasmoke (Jul 30, 2009)

> The maryjuani plant is holy to me. And it should never be lied upon and tainted upon.


 

Yep. The best plant in the world.....


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 30, 2009)

.....ummm ok


----------



## pot scott (Jul 30, 2009)

sunahura said:


> Usaully people who don't believe are people who never achieved.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to go and work on my dreams of that 300 ounce grow.
> 
> ...


 
I also truly believe that cannabis is a spiritually healing plant and that it is holy.+rep for u


----------



## sunahura (Jul 30, 2009)

pot scott said:


> I also truly believe that cannabis is a spiritually healing plant and that it is holy.+rep for u


Nice to meet like minded souls

By the way, I'm back at it, and these choppers getting worst, But I mulched it. It's nitrogen now.


----------



## grow space (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome to riu man.


----------



## sunahura (Jul 30, 2009)

grow space said:


> welcome to riu man.


\

thanks
Happy to be here.


----------



## sunahura (Jul 30, 2009)

birds use those pics as evidence


----------

